# Barrows Grand Reserve Rum 8 YR



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

Got a bottle of this and was wondering what some of the the rum guys think of it if you have had it. It was a wedding present and I have had a glass or two of it but I don't know I think I am missing something.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never heard of that one.

Here's a detailed review from one of the rum blogs I like to read:
http://scottesrum.com/category/all-rum-reviews/barrows-grand-reserve/


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks for posting that. I have been looking around for something but could not ever put my hands on it.


----------

